# 4100 Tires or chains?



## egraetze (Nov 8, 2010)

I've inherited a 4100. It has Bridgestone AG Mower M40B tires, which I assume is stock. How well do these work for snow removal? I intend on using the bucket as well as blade. Should I consider tires with a more agressive tread, or are chains available? I also have a Ford 8N with agressive tread, but have always needed to install rear tire chains when using it to move snow. The snow removal will be on gravel and 2 track road dirt & grass road.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Turf tires aren't going to work very well as far as moving snow goes. John Deere as well as most any tire outfit would have chains for you that would really make a difference. You might look into adding weight as well.


----------



## egraetze (Nov 8, 2010)

I am sure that chains would work well, as I've used them in the past for my garden tractor with a pusher blade to move snow on asphalt. I checked into pricing with my local John Deere dealer. They did a search and determined that a full set of R4 tires w/o rims would amount to over $1000. The front rims would work but different rear rims would be needed at over $200 each. I find it amazing that tires and a couple rims alone would amount to over 10% of the original price of the tractor. Chains would cost about $250. I'd really like to get tires given I would rarely use the tractor on turf, but I can't justify the cost. I checked out the tractor spec and it suggests 23X8.50-12 6PR R4 for the fronts and 12.00X16.5 6PR R4 for the rears. For R1s: 5.00-12 4PR R1 for the fronts and 9.5-16 4PR R1 for the rears. Any suggestions on where to find a reasonably priced set new or used? I already tried searching for auctions including Ebay. I am already resigned to getting a set of chains to plow this winter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

egraetze said:


> I am sure that chains would work well, as I've used them in the past for my garden tractor with a pusher blade to move snow on asphalt. I checked into pricing with my local John Deere dealer. They did a search and determined that a full set of R4 tires w/o rims would amount to over $1000. The front rims would work but different rear rims would be needed at over $200 each. I find it amazing that tires and a couple rims alone would amount to over 10% of the original price of the tractor. Chains would cost about $250. I'd really like to get tires given I would rarely use the tractor on turf, but I can't justify the cost. I checked out the tractor spec and it suggests 23X8.50-12 6PR R4 for the fronts and 12.00X16.5 6PR R4 for the rears. For R1s: 5.00-12 4PR R1 for the fronts and 9.5-16 4PR R1 for the rears. Any suggestions on where to find a reasonably priced set new or used? I already tried searching for auctions including Ebay. I am already resigned to getting a set of chains to plow this winter.


Gosh, outside of Craiglist and or trying to do a swap with someone, I would also drop the notice at a few local tractor dealers, but just as is the case with ebay anymore, everything these days is a darn retirement fund for some sellers.


----------

